# 12000 tonner in Biscay



## Guest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3kFCgvKp4


----------



## tanker

If you remember two Italian Bc disappeared in Gulf of Biscay
1)TITO CAMPANELLA From Oxelosund to Eleusis Missing vessel 14-15 January 84- 24 crew member despite-
2)MARINA DI EQUA From Antwerp to Houston 29-12-81-30 crew members lost their life-
Very sadly remind-
Gp


----------



## andylangton

this looks like one of stevie clarkes


----------



## Billieboy

Tankers are a lot safer, the track reminds me of too many days in Typhoons off Japan!


----------



## Thats another Story

Billieboy said:


> Tankers are a lot safer, the track reminds me of too many days in Typhoons off Japan!


I got a great buzz out of that took me back to the day's off japan .NEVER SPILT A DROP THOUGH?


----------



## tsell

Great link, but at least she had a bit of size to her.
The Sheaf Arrow was only around 2000 tons when we went through Biscay in the same storm which clobbered the Flying Enterprise and other ships.
We just made it in with a huge list and lots of damage.
Wish I still has the old Box Brownie photos!

Taffy R556959


----------



## captain_mzc

Yes, she was one of Stevie's that time. Not any longer, unfortunately. She was sold in April 2010


----------



## captain_mzc

Another link to 2850 dwt ship crossing biscay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHZ43R2gyAE


----------



## FILIPVS

samuel j said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3kFCgvKp4


What is the waves height there?
May be... about 15 mts???


----------

